# Green wood



## bigwalk (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey all,

  My dad just got a few huge hickorys topped and I am going to chop them up into chunks. Can you smoke with green wood? If not, how long does it need to dry before it can be smoked?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 11, 2011)

Nooooo.... don't smoke with green wood, you will create nasty, nasty tasting creasote in your smoker and on your meat.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cut it into the size you are wanting to use, then let it age/dry for a minimum of 6 months. I usually try to go 1 yr.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

What he said it makes for some funky creasote taste isn't good at all. Now I have heard of folks doing it somwhere in texas. the guy said that he has to replace his smoker like every 3 years or something like that.


----------



## paredneck42 (Feb 2, 2011)

i am currently smoking with green hickory that has been felled in last 2 months, u can smoke with it but use an alternative wood with it as they said it will give a bitter taste to the meat the greener it is. When it is dry u can strictly use it as i do from wood left over from year prior. I am currently mixing it with Cherry and Sassafras and Apple wood i have stockpiled. I guess it all depends on the kind of smoker u have and what ur smoking. In the past i learned this early and that is what smoking is finding what works best for u and ur meats and trial and errors. Hickory is a strong Hearty wood and if its green use it sparingly or it could ruin what ur smoking!!


----------

